# As cores do paraíso: Porto Seguro (BA) - sede e seus distritos de Arraial dAjuda e Trancoso



## Jacuipe (Jan 28, 2019)

Ice Climber said:


> Obrigado gente. Rekarte, ia dizer exatamente o que o Levitando disse. Tem fiação subterrânea no Pelourinho e na cidade baixa.


O CAB (Centro Administrativo da Bahia) que não é um local pequeno, tem toda a sua fiação aterrada desde a inauguração nos 70..


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Mais um thread com padrão de qualidade Ice Climber!

Lindas as fotos do paraíso. Um lugar que parece ser verdadeiramente encantador. E, no entanto, eu ainda não o conheço!hno:hno:


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Maravilhosa seleção! Estarei aí mês que vem, fiquei mais ansioso depois dessas fotos!


----------



## Farol da Barra (Oct 15, 2008)

Delícia de tópico!:cheers::applause:

Lugar paradisíaco com paisagens maravilhosas e casas de estilos interessantes.kay:
As fotos falam por si mesma!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado amigos!!


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Pra variar, mais um thread sensacional! Trancoso realmente parece ter relaxante muscular no oxigênio do distrito.:lol: 

Faz tempo que não dou um pulo na costa do descobrimento, deu pra matar um pouco da saudade.


----------

